# Kid-friendly cabbage recipes?



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

I made sweet and sour cabbage last week and I was the only one who liked it







: So this week I have a whole head of red cabbage and a half of green. None of us is especially fond of cole slaw. What can I do?

TIA!


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

What is it that you don't like about cole slaw? I find Asian slaws are more to my liking or ones that use more vinegar than gloopy mayo. Also cabbage can be nice in a stir fry or with asian noodles. Something along these lines

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci...6_9090,00.html


----------



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

I mixed some red cabbage into a rice pilaf..brown rice+ onion, tomato, carrot, and diced cabbage sauted in olive oil. Came out pretty good!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

My mother used to grate cabbage and carrots together and fry them in oil in a big cast iron pan until the bottom was browned (cooked with a lid on) - it was really good and all the kids ate it.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Frizzled cabbage is fun... very similar to what mamamonica describes.

Butter or EVOO, whichever you prefer
Shredded cabbage

Fry it up! We add salt and sometimes caraway seeds. I think adding the shredded carrot would be awesome!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

what about bubble and squeak?

boil your cabbage until soft. mix cabbage and mashed potatoes together in a mixing bowl. heat butter or oil in a frying pan, when it gets hot, add the cabbage and potato mix. fry until a nice golden brown.

and there you have it...bubble and squeak....


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalou*
What is it that you don't like about cole slaw? I find Asian slaws are more to my liking or ones that use more vinegar than gloopy mayo. Also cabbage can be nice in a stir fry or with asian noodles. Something along these lines

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci...6_9090,00.html

that looks great! I think I'll try that tonight...I'd forgotten my Mom used to make something similar. She always put walnuts in it, too.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Mmm, that's what I'm talking about. I will definitely try the pilaf and the bubble and squeak. Thank you!

As for the slaw, I don't know, I think we just like our cabbage softened up. DD1 is a veggie hound, but won't go near anything like salad. Hers need to be softened at least a bit. The sweet and sour cabbage I made was SO good, and was kind of slaw-like (cider vinegar, brown sugar, olive oil, salt, water, apple, cabbage) but steamed to a softer version. I wonder if it would go over better with red cabbage than it did with green? Hmmmm...

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

I make pink sauerkraut that my kids _loooooove._ Mostly because it is pink, I think. I just mix equal parts of green cabbage and red cabbage when I make the kraut, and it turns out a lovely shade of magenta. We like to do something similar to that posted by one of the PP, and mix it with mashed potatoes, though we don't fry it. (Sounds like an idea, though!) Turns the mashed potatoes a nice lovely pink, too, especially if you add a bit of the pink kraut brine in as your mashing liquid.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

We love shredded cabbage sprinkled with caraway and braised in a pat of butter for about 10 minutes on egg noodles and mixed with room temp cottage cheese.


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

Not as healthy as the other suggestions but I love homemade veggie eggrolls with finely shredded cabbage, carrots, garlic, tamari soy sauce and black pepper. Also good with mushrooms and bean sprouts.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't suppose this was the kind of thing you were thinking of... ?

http://www.candyboots.com/wwcards/rosyperfection.html

The frizzled cabbage sounds good, though!


----------

